# Not sure what would be best



## bergerpicard12 (Feb 3, 2019)

Just a disclaimer: this pup would be coming in the far future around 10 yrs later because i currently live with my parents who don’t like big dogs and don’t think we have the right family for a gsd. 

I have been obsessed with the GSD for a while now and I’ve been researching nonstop. I’ve loved dogs since i saw my first dog and have literally spent most my free time since researching dogs and just LOVING them. I stumbled across all the cool information and lines and conformation and everything about gsds. I’ve been invested for a while now. I think I’d want to do dog sports or at least be very active with the dog. If i didn’t do sports I’d do things like hikes, bike rides, long walks, etc. there’s a great WGSL breeder around an hour from me and they have great structure and all are titled, ofa’d, breed surveyed, etc and all the German dogs were picked up straight from Germany. The problem is that I’m not sure if I’d want a wgsl or a wgwl. For some reason i just like the West German pups. If i were to be crazy active and possibly involved in sports like agility or obedience, would a show line really be the best?


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Depends on the dog, the purpose of the breeding, and how well the breeder can place a dog with you. Involve yourself more in the sports, learn more about training, invest physical time in the breed. It'll help you shape a better understanding and what you're looking for in a dog, and what you think you can handle. There are plenty of show lines that have too much drive and energy for the average household, and just as many working lines that are low drive with low energy.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Be honest with the breeder and tell him/her exactly what you want to do with your gsd.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I will echo the advice...ask your breeder which pup will work best for your lifestyle. 10 years from now a lot will change in your life. In the meantime you can help volunteer at a shelter (if you have a good one near your home) They always need help with working with the dogs. If you really want a thrill find a Schutzhund club and see if they will train you how to be a decoy! You'll never know if you don't ask. Clubs always need good dependable people who can learn how to take a bite correctly. It is hugely important for the club and you'll learn so much about dogs it will make your head spin.


----------



## mkculs (Jan 24, 2019)

Why don't you get involved as a volunteer now, even if you cannot have your own GSD at home? It would be such a great way to expand your own knowledge and experience, and perhaps lead to a career choice (or not--doesn't have to). 

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I agree with finding a sports club like IPO and seeing if you can get involved/volunteer. Having someone mentoring you for years before you actually are able to get your own dog will be a huge advantage for you. Good luck!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes. We have a guy that comes out and helps at the club. He doesn't have a dog yet so he holds dogs for people in the puppy gaggle and runs errands. We call him the apprentice. LOL He is getting experience and finding out exactly what is involved.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

There is a west German showline killing it in agility in my neck of the woods. He is from a well known, well respected breeder.


----------

